# SS GIFT VIEWING



## Waka (24 Dec 2012)

Please post your SS Gift here for all to see, this is an important part of the process.


----------



## liamscanlan (25 Dec 2012)

Waka":ryfn5l8b said:


> Please post your SS Gift here for all to see, this is an important part of the process.



Well here's mine. Couldn't wait for morning - but did wait for Christmas Day! (The first gift I opened!)

I am so very pleased to receive this beautifully crafted and finished hex screwdriver and bits - bubinga (?) from Tony (Escudo).
This will be a real 'user' and will see lots of service in the workshop. It fits my hand perfectly.

Many thanks to Tony, a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2012)

Happy Christmas Chaps

Look what I got




A very nice pen, its feels nice and weighty, thank you seceret santa its a cracking gift.

Pete


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2012)

mine is a wonderful turned carvers mallet- ideal because i have just started to buy a few carving tools and have nothing to hit them with.

head is lignum vitae and has wonderful creamy grain. The handle, i am not so sure on- could be ash, but there is a little bit of ray going through where it is quarter sawn- i have not seen this on ash before. lovely contrasting timber.

the maker remains a mystery, but whoever it is I am extremely grateful. goes without saying that it is almost too nice to use, but it will be used with pleasure.

Mark


----------



## gasman (25 Dec 2012)

I am truly stunned - opened this morning from Racers - a stunning 5/8" fishtail chisel, marking knife and dovetail marker. Thank you sooo much I will yreasure them. Big hurdle to use them the first time as they are so nice
Thanks again Pete 
Mark


----------



## jimi43 (25 Dec 2012)

Since I'm working all day today, I was only allowed to bring my secret santa with me to open...the rest are for later.






What a fantastic surprise then to get this wonderful collection covering a large part of the serious woodturner's craft.

Firstly a superb screwdriver set..which will now take over from the mixed bag of turnscrews I tend to have randomly scattered in the darker parts of the cave!

Secondly a really dinky little sharpening steel...just perfect for a touch-up on the go.

And last but not least...a beautifully turned trinket dish but one with a difference. This one has a rare-earth magnet in the base so I can use this on both my mill and lathe...spot on for small parts I use when working in this area...and will replace the many Flora tubs I seem to have lying about and often knock over....  

Part of the fun of the SS for me is the guessing who sent mine and this year was much more difficult...as they seem to have removed franking stamps from parcels! But a little bit of Sherlock and a sprinkling of Watson leads me to believe it was Simon!

Dear SS...if I'm wrong tell me!!! :deer 

But whoever it was...your presents were spot on... and I am well chuffed! Thank you! 8) 

Jim


----------



## rileytoolworks (25 Dec 2012)

Holy Cow! I am so pleased with the gift I received.
I got a lovely card from my SS wishing me well in both my kitchen and tool making ventures, and opened the wrapping on the present to find this truly remarkable punch with which to mark my work.
This is without doubt one of the most thoughtful gifts I have received. Ever.




Thank you so much SS (please stand up and take a bow). If you don't want to reveal yourself on here, please PM me so I can say thank you properly.

It will be a treasured addition to my kit, and will help to push me forward with the business.

Thank you once again, and I have to say a big thank you to Waka for organising this again this year.

All the best, and Merry Christmas one and all.

Adam.


----------



## AndyT (25 Dec 2012)

Well, I'm extremely chuffed! Whoever sent my SS pressie has been paying attention on here and has been very generous indeed! 

Back in July, there was a bit of discussion about an ingenious vice that Richard Arnold was using. It was identified as a 'Parrot Vice,' much favoured by carvers, guitar makers and anyone wanting a really flexible way of holding a workpiece. I'd said I was going to buy one but I haven't yet and now I don't need to as one has arrived in the post!!

It comes in a very heavy box and consists of two parts - a post which screws to the bench and a clamping part:






The clamp can be fitted on vertically like this






and also horizontally like this:






In use, you just clamp up the workpiece and this also tightens a cam onto the post, locking the whole thing up. Thus you can hold things at any angle:











I couldn't resist screwing it onto the bench to pose for these pictures, holding an offcut from my step chair project. One of my first projects in the new year will be an upgrade to my old chipboard bench, which was built as a quickie from scrap over 20 years ago; I will now be able to incorporate the parrot into the redesign.

And, as if that wasn't generous enough already, the box also contained a nice old brace, ready for re-use alongside some of its cousins:






So, many many thanks to my generous secret Santa - there was a big clue to your identity on the mailing label, so please take a bow *JamesC!!*


----------



## speeder1987 (25 Dec 2012)

I just opened my gift and was truly staggered by the beautiful box I received! As decribed by tony the box is made from Masaranduba, with the trays made from ash. The veneer on top is ash, Eucalyptus burr, maple and black dyed sycamore. I don't think the pictures do it justice at all 






Push fit compartments inside











A picture of the inlay:






All I can say is a big thank you to Andy, what a beautiful gift and for your generosity

Have a good Christmas everyone

John


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2012)

Many thanks to my Secret Santa for the lovely (and very useful!) Stanley no 9 1/2 plane.


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2012)

Merry Christmas forum friends. 

Thanks Secret Santa for your very useful and interesting gift. A moisture meter.






I must confess that I have not used one of these gadgets before, although I'm sure it will be handy. I will have to do a bit of detective work to find my Santa, the post mark on the package should provide a clue.

I am pleased you liked your screwdriver Liam, made from a small piece of Bubinga. I will give you a shout for a pint when I next find my way down to Swanage, maybe in the summer. An afternoon at the Square and Compass would be something to look forward to.

Best wishes to all, and thanks Tony for your efforts in organising this worthwhile and exciting event.

Tony.


----------



## Waka (26 Dec 2012)

Thanks for posting your SS Gifts, the standard of work this year is absolutely outstanding, and the presents that have been bought are really good.

This is what the forum is all about, great friends, great knowledge and great SS Gifts. When I see this it really makes the organising worthwhile.

Thanks Guys and Girls.

Oh I'm still monitoring to see if you've posted.


----------



## jumps (26 Dec 2012)

well I was completely blown away by my present, and took an extra moment to photograph and share the workmanship





















not only this but how anyone could know how much I needed these specific tools beats me - I know a pencils not accurate enough, but just kept sharpening and sharpening.....

so, thank you Santa - an please feel free to take a bow for your stunning work =D>


----------



## James C (26 Dec 2012)

I've been lurking on here a little while checking out what everyone has been receiving. I have decided to show my generous SS gift through iPhoneography having recently learnt how to take decent photos, edit them and upload them all from my phone.






I hope these pictures do justice to an excellently made screwdriver set which I have already put to use. The box that stores the insert bits is exceptionally well made and has two tiny magnets in the lid to lock everything in place.






I am well chuffed!    

I now need to hone my skills so I can make something next year.


----------



## Anima (27 Dec 2012)

Aces and Eights":11gjks5u said:


> Thank you so much SS (please stand up and take a bow). If you don't want to reveal yourself on here, please PM me so I can say thank you properly.



I thought SS was supposed to be secret but it seems everyone else knows who sent what so I may as well own up. I must confess that I didn't make it though, that credit belongs to Iain at http://www.spanglefish.com/metalstamps/index.asp . Faced with the challenge of making a tool for someone who is making a living from making tools I folded and resorted to buying.

Anyway, here's mine.
Thanks to speeder1987 for a rather nice scrub plane. I'll post up some action photos as soon as the inlaws clear off. I've got a pile of rough timber that I've been saving for such a tool.

Happy New Year


----------



## Jamesc (27 Dec 2012)

Here is my present,

A lovely turned mallet, I am just starting to get into carving (my wife gave me some carving chisels) how did you know SS?

Thank you also for the lovely card it was so thoughtful.




DSCN1120 by Jmaes-C, on Flickr


One very Happy Jamesc


----------



## adidat (28 Dec 2012)

hi guys, must apologise for me delay in posting, and plumbing disaster on Christmas day and other problems and kept me very busy. Onwards...

well I was gob smacked to receive this beautiful plane.






it is in amazing condition considering it is probably 200 years old, I'm unaware of this maker could someone check in British plane makers for some more info? :---) :mrgreen:






I'm not sure what the timber is but the grain is stunning!






with a boxwood mouth piece






the work that has gone into this is immense






a nice antique iron!






the sole








to say i was pleased is an understatement i think for once my face really did look like this! :mrgreen: 

thank you very much Richard i will treasure this!

a very pleased adidat!


----------



## marcros (28 Dec 2012)

lovely grain on that plane adidat. looks similar to a piece of qs elm that i used recently, although i would have thought (in my limited experience) that was a strange choice of timber for a plane.


----------



## Waka (28 Dec 2012)

SS have really produced/sourced some amazing gifted, keep it up folks, there are still some that haven't posted.

Remember I'm watching and recording.


----------



## Jensmith (28 Dec 2012)

Sorry for the late posting. I've hardly been home over christmas and then I had some orders to do.

Pete - I'm really pleased you liked your pen.

Thank you to Adam for the lovely gift and card I received. My santa had done his research and gave me a book on making all sorts of different types of dolls houses and also a handmade marking gauge which is a much better design than the standard ones and I know I'll get lots of use from it. Is the wood zebrano? It's got lovely markings though I don't think it's showed up that well in the photos.

They are both lovely gifts and I really appreciate them so thank you Adam.


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Dec 2012)

Hi Jen, glad you like them.
I hope the book wasn't a bit presumptuous?
I did fear it may be a bit of a Grandmother/eggs/sucking scenario.
The gauge is Wenge, with a stainless facing and knobs, and a tungsten carbide scribe point (This has 4 edges so should last ages).
To be honest, it was a bit of a rush to get this out due to other commitments, and this was the first prototype, and I wasn't completely happy with it, and now I see the pictures I'm even less so. I have since tweaked the design.
Would you object to me sending you one from the first production batch?
I'll send a PM later if that's alright?

All the best.

Adam.


----------



## SVB (28 Dec 2012)

Well, over and above the excellent organisation again, I really need to thank waka who stepped in when my original ss went missing in action. Waka very kindly had prepared an excellent standby-by gift which arrived this morning. I am really chuffed with my gift - many thanks and a happy new year to you and all on this excellent forum!


----------



## richarnold (28 Dec 2012)

Hi, Happy new year to everyone.
Sorry to be so late in posting, but we have been away in deepest dark Norfolk (no mobile, or internet connection), but now were back let me say a big, big thank you to my secret santa for this....












I'm not sure of who you are, but something on the parcel tells me you may be from Kent?
The marking gauge is absolutely stunning, and the workmanship second to none. I think the woods are rosewood, and Ebony, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I love the recessed brass locking nut. Every time I use this it will make me smile and remind me of what a friendly generous group of people there are on this forum.
Just one more thing, the wood in the mitre plane is Beech. It was taken from the rear section of a very battered try plane, so It's of some age, but best of all it's air dried, and originally selected by a victorian plane maker.


----------



## Jensmith (28 Dec 2012)

Adam - no, of course I don't mind.

Re the book - making dolls houses themselves isn't my speciality, I generally make things to go inside like furniture and flooring etc. There looks to be some useful bits of information and tips that I can use on my own dolls house.


----------



## adidat (28 Dec 2012)

well i would have never guessed beech!

thanks again

adidat


----------



## condeesteso (29 Dec 2012)

sorry I am late here.. been a bit hectic.
What must surely be the UKW book of the year (well, certainly for the hand-tool lot), along with the Taths Autumn 2012 newsletter.




The Seaton book is amazing - the research that has gone into it, the drawings, everything. I really must go and see it now, as it's just up the road!

A brilliant choice Mark, very well considered and much appreciated. Many thanks indeed.

I did also receive another gift from some bloke nearby with a dog and a mill... more of that elsewhere later.


----------



## tekno.mage (30 Dec 2012)

Here's my Secret Santa gift - a lovely handmade oiled box containing some very useful drills. Nice one - it's already installed on the drill shelf beside the pillar drill. Thank you, who ever you are - my Secret Santa was anonymous. What a nice surprise on Xmas morning 

Bos Open...





Box Closed...


----------



## andersonec (2 Jan 2013)

I got a beautiful little turned box with a screw on lid, timber is Welsh Pear.










Andy


----------



## ac445ab (4 Jan 2013)

adidat":1c00puzr said:


> hi guys, must apologise for me delay in posting, and plumbing disaster on Christmas day and other problems and kept me very busy. Onwards...
> 
> well I was gob smacked to receive this beautiful plane.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 
I would like to know some more regarding this very beautiful plane. 
Is the iron bedded bevel up? At what angle? 
I was wondering if a low angle bed could cause damage to the sole when the wedge is inserted. 
My compliments to the its planemaker and its owner 
Ciao 
Giuliano


----------



## Waka (5 Jan 2013)

Still waiting for two people to post their SS Gifts, then we'll have a full house.


----------



## richarnold (6 Jan 2013)

ac445ab":2yjccd30 said:


> adidat":2yjccd30 said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, must apologise for me delay in posting, and plumbing disaster on Christmas day and other problems and kept me very busy. Onwards...
> ...


 Hi Giuliano. In answer to your questions, yes it is bedded bevel up. I can't be 100% sure, but I think the angle was 25 degrees. ( I took the angle from an original example by Varvil of york. Original wooden mitre planes are very few and far between, but the examples I have had the chance to study have shown no signs of failing at the mouth. Having said that maybe thats why they are so scarce, and all the others have ended up on the scrap heap!!!.
Regards, Richard.


----------



## ac445ab (6 Jan 2013)

Thank you Richard


----------



## riclepp (12 Jan 2013)

Hi All,

Please accept my sincere apologies for my latness in getting my SS gift up and posted.

To who ever my SS was, that you very much indeed, for the lovely scratch stock you made me. I just need to make the right piece to use this on 

I have to add this via bucketshop as this is the smallest compression I can get on my camera...sorry. (just thought of the microsoft picture manager....so here it is.


----------

